# My new baby: 1935 Westfield Streamline



## lgrinnings (Jun 1, 2020)

While I didn't make the weekly show and tell, I did pull this together over the course of last week and today. A very special thanks (or perhaps I should say tanks) to @catfish for helping me put the cherry on top of this sweetheart sundae. I still have some cleanup to do, but my expectations have already been blown out of the water. The best part about it? This bike flies like the wind.

I never dreamt that I'd own a bike of this caliber so I just figured I'd share my unbridled joy. Thanks!


----------



## catfish (Jun 1, 2020)

Happy I could help!


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jun 1, 2020)

Very nice 
Congrats and Enjoy


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Jun 1, 2020)

Nice.  Westfield for Shapleigh Hardware stores; interesting joints at the seat post cluster (front).


----------



## THE STIG (Jun 1, 2020)

BADAZZ


----------



## Oldbikes (Jun 1, 2020)

Congrats! She’s a beaut!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## srfndoc (Jun 2, 2020)

Love the original lettering/paint, congrats.


----------



## Nashman (Jun 2, 2020)

Sweet.


----------



## Rides4Fun (Jun 2, 2020)

Wow, that is really one cool bike that you were able to pull together.  I’m sure that you are gonna see smiles for miles when riding it around!


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 2, 2020)

Excellent!!


----------



## Jewelman13 (Jun 2, 2020)

Fantastic!


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 2, 2020)

Very nice looking ride. Congratulations on getting it together. Excellent!
Hammerhead


----------



## tech549 (Jun 2, 2020)

wow!!!


----------



## Mercian (Jun 3, 2020)

Nice (-:

Especially since I come from Rugby...


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Jun 3, 2020)

@ Mr. Lester Congrats!!! on your New bike.
Bonita!!!
Bonita!!!
Enjoy!!! the bike and have a bless day with family and friends...

Stay safe....Amigo


----------



## rustyjones (Jun 10, 2020)

Beautiful bike Lester! Does the tank look just as nice from the other side?


----------



## lgrinnings (Jun 10, 2020)

rustyjones said:


> Beautiful bike Lester! Does the tank look just as nice from the other side?




Not quite as nice. The other side of the tank certainly shows more of its age.


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 10, 2020)

Neat bike!
It definitely looks like it’s survived a few Scrums.
You better tape those ears back. Lol!


----------



## lgrinnings (Jun 10, 2020)

cyclingday said:


> Neat bike!
> It definitely looks like it’s survived a few Scrums.
> You better tape those ears back. Lol!




Sadly, my son was on the eve of his freshman high school rugby season when the pandemic shut everything down. Hopefully he’ll get to play next year.


----------



## Balloonoob (Jun 10, 2020)

Very nice! Love those kinda bikes. Tank matches nicely too. Congrats!


----------



## Brian (Jun 11, 2020)

You have a “*VERY*” nice bike there!


----------

